
The semiconductor industry and the power of globalisation - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/briefing/2018/12/01/the-semiconductor-industry-and-the-power-of-globalisation
======
godelmachine
Related -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18566502)

